# Just bought a 95



## zcar75 (May 20, 2002)

could someone tell me what engine are in the 95 Altima? I would like to researce the specs...thanks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Here is a good place to start

http://www.nctd.com/review-intro.cfm?ReviewID=179


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

The altima has a Ka24de. A 2.4L dual overhead cam electric fuel injcted engine. It has 150hp at the crank andd about 130hp to the wheel stock. Before you ask about any type of swap, it's cheaper to build on the KA than to drop any other engine in there.


----------



## Shogunn (Nov 18, 2003)

dmonger said:


> The altima has a Ka24de. A 2.4L dual overhead cam electric fuel injcted engine. It has 150hp at the crank andd about 130hp to the wheel stock. Before you ask about any type of swap, it's cheaper to build on the KA than to drop any other engine in there.


The KA loves boost.


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

Boost The Ka!


----------

